# feeling alone and stressed. please i need advice



## addie (Apr 19, 2010)

My husband and I went through problems last yea during my pregnancy with my son. We worked things out rght before my son was born. We ended up moving to his hometown in Louisiana. I loved visiting but living here has been is another story. Anyway shortly after my son was born I ended up pregnant (not planned). My second son was just born 4 wks ago. He is a lil miracle. Anyway now I am stuc wandering if me taking my husband back was good or bad. I love him more than u can know. I feel as though he don't care as much for me. I spend all day at home with my kids. I have nobody around here to.talk to and I am not comfortable with his family. I never get to see my family bc of money and I just hate this place. I've told him how I feel over and over and he just don't listen. He says I am never leaving here again. I don't know what to do. Im depressed and always aggravated. I feel as though my kids r getting the angry part of me. Please help I need advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

I am sorry for what you are going thru. I am no expert on how to not be lonely or stressed. I deal with that stuff daily. I have not figured it out. Maybe look into a parenting group or something just to meet new people. There are people here to talk to and if I can lend an ear, let me know.


----------

